# Probation Officer Jeffrey "Jeff" Settle



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Probation Officer Jeffrey "Jeff" Settle
North Carolina Department of Correction - Division of Community Corrections, North Carolina

End of Watch: Thursday, August 4, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 41
Tour of Duty: 18 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: August 4, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Probation Officer Jeff Settle was killed in an automobile accident when his department vehicle was rear-ended by a cable company truck. He was stopped at the intersection of U.S. 70 and Old Salisbury Road, near Statesville, when the collision occurred.

Officer Settle had served with the North Carolina Department of Correction for 18 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.

Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

North Carolina Department of Correction - Division of Community Corrections
2020 Yonkers Road
MSC-4250
Raleigh, NC 27699

Phone: (919) 716-3100


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in piece


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------

